# Micronised Linseed - how much to feed ?



## Mr Punch (22 December 2012)

How much should I be adding to feed for weight gain ? 

Horse is a 16.3hh ID. 

Thanks


----------



## ellie11987 (22 December 2012)

200g per day, split into 2 or 3 feeds. I'm pretty sure its about 2 coffee mugs full


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 December 2012)

last year my mare was getting half a mug per feed in three feeds 

My gelding isnt getting any at the minute as hes in great condition but f he drops ill start at a couple of scoops per feed and work up if needed


----------



## Mr Punch (22 December 2012)

That's great thanks.


----------



## Daytona (23 December 2012)

2 full mugs for weight gain . I've been giving my lad that for few months he looks super and shiney


----------



## Tnavas (23 December 2012)

1 cupful per day s the recommended amount


----------



## horsedreams (23 December 2012)

if it is the charnwood milling one then the advice i got from the company when i emailed them was-- 

The micronized linseed we manufacture is produced as fine meal and although it contains 40% oil the meal does not appear or feel oily as the oil is held within the cells.



I generally suggest feeding @200gms/day for a 500kg horse and prorata up/down according to body weight. I have fed up to 500gms/day with horses in poor condition/training but only once they have adjusted to the oil in the diet. As with any new product if feeding it for the first time start slowly and build up to the required level over 10  14 days.

Linseed is very good at putting condition onto the horse in a safe form as it is low in starch and sugar and extremely palatable straight out of the bag. The high levels of omega 3 FA within the product may have other positive metabolic effects within the horse  some people have noticed that it help with conditions like sweet itch


----------



## Archiepoo (23 December 2012)

has anyones horses got fizzy or silly on it?  my YO warned me off it as she said it sends some horses loopy


----------



## horsedreams (23 December 2012)

we have 5 at home on 200 grams each split into 3 feeds a day

3 are ex-racers -- haven't seen any differance in behaviour and they have been on it 6 months now


----------



## bumblelion (23 December 2012)

My tb is on 2 cups a day for weight gain. No behaviour difference.


----------



## montysmum1 (23 December 2012)

I have 3 Tb's (2x 16hh, 1x 17hh), 2 are on 1 mug a day, split between 2 feeds, as they don't need to add condition, just maintain it. The other, (17hh) who does need to improve condition is on 2 mugs a day, again split between 2 feeds. None of them are 'loopy' on it, but I have never before got such good condition on a horse so easily! I only bought it because of recommendation on here, and it's worth every penny


----------



## Wagtail (23 December 2012)

My mare has one mug a day split between two feeds. I do think it has made her 'fresher' TBH. But she is obviously feeling good. I don't want her to gain any weight as she has cushings and gets laminitis. She seems to maintain her weight now on one mug a day and looks fab.


----------



## Antw23uk (23 December 2012)

I got my new horse a week ago and im introducing this slowly but surely each day ... Im sad i got the sack of it before i even found the horse 

From what i've read its amazing stuff so looking forward to seeing the benefits ... If i havent knocked her off for being a grumpy arss first of course!!!!!


----------



## sugarpuff (23 December 2012)

Fab stuff and I've never had any behaviour change because of it. And ned is very intolerant of anything sugary!


----------



## Lego (23 December 2012)

I feed my relatively good doer 2x 50ml scoops per day, which I think is about 2/3 mug. He doesn't put on any weight on this amount, but his skin and coat are lovely 

I think he may be a little fresher since he's been back on it (I ran out, so he didn't have any for a couple of weeks), but then it is fairly high calorie - I've been told that it's the equivalent of a sprinkle of oats


----------



## Ali2 (23 December 2012)

My big lad gets 200 g a day and the cob gets 100 g per day for omegas.  I'd feed up to 500 g a day for weight gain.


----------



## Puppy (23 December 2012)

Mine have 2 cups/450gms each, per day


----------



## Emilieu (23 December 2012)

Made my lovely laid back boy behave like a maniac. So disappointed as he was looking great on it! Now stuck with an unopened sack


----------



## tallyho! (23 December 2012)

Sell it on emilieu..


----------



## Emilieu (23 December 2012)

I've tried  can't give the thing away - guess its popularity hasn't caught on in my neck of the woods! Currently doing an excellent job of tripping me up in my kitchen. Maybe can find some human recipes requiring large quantities of linseed!


----------



## Hen (23 December 2012)

2 x 50mil a day to a good doer to provide Omega 3/6/9s - no behaviour changes, but a nice glossy coat (to be fair, she has always had a nice glossy coat), but she is training well.


----------



## tallyho! (24 December 2012)

Emilieu said:



			I've tried  can't give the thing away - guess its popularity hasn't caught on in my neck of the woods! Currently doing an excellent job of tripping me up in my kitchen. Maybe can find some human recipes requiring large quantities of linseed!
		
Click to expand...

We use loads of it. Shame I am completely the other end of the country.

You should tell people on Phoenix forum. Someone somewhere will pick it up...


----------

